# LG Flatron M227W Problem



## Harkinian (Sep 9, 2009)

*LG Flatron M227WD Problem*

Greetings.

My family has recently purchased a lovely LG LCD television. Unfortunately, it has already proven to be faulty. The situation is delicate, so I assume it would be wise to explain everything in detail.

This LCD has a "Plug & Play" function. Today I decided to connect the LCD to my computer and watch a movie. Both the LCD monitor and the PC were plugged into the electrical network. I picked up the cable that connects the PC to the LCD. I connected the cable to the LCD. Just when I was about to connect it to the PC, a power surge occurred. I dropped the cable and immediately disconnected both of the appliances from the electrical network. No harm was done to me. And to the PC, apparently - I cleaned up the socket and plugged my computer monitor in - it works. The cable that connects the PC to the LCD, though - it's garbage now. The side that is supposed to connect to the PC has melted. Oddly enough, the other side of the cable (which was connected to the LCD at the time of the power surge) is completely unharmed.

The problem with the LG LCD television is: when I attempt to turn it on, it's in power saving mode and pressing the buttons on the remote control doesn't help (I've checked the remote control batteries - they work). The power indicator (a diode of some kind) is normally blue when the LCD is on. It is currently amber/orange. The only information about this "power saving mode" (I assume this mode is something like a "Standby" mode) in the LCD user's manual is this:

"*Does the power indicator look amber?*
If the product is in power saving mode, move the mouse or press any key."

Obviously, this isn't much of a help for me - I can't "move the mouse", because my PC isn't even connected to the LCD television. And, as mentioned, pressing the remote control keys is ineffective.

My questions are: could this be caused by the power surge? Or is it an easy fix?

(Apparently the people at the electronics store refuse to take the charges for the fix... Possibly because I, myself, was the one who *unintentionally* broke the LCD.)


----------

